# Afro bunny!!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Took these piccies today...

Daisy's nickname is afro bun btw :lol:

*Afro bun sat in the litter tray*


















*Sweepy baby with his pile of veggies. Yummy ... Look at his long hair hehe :001_wub:*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! your bunnies have got such cool hair do's:thumbup: 

theyre both Gorgeous


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww that is too cute!

And wow - your black and white bunny is the spitting image of my Islay!
Poppy & Pippa | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Islay in her carry box home | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awww lovly fluffy lionheads and on the plus side it keeps them warm


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Aww that is too cute!
> 
> And wow - your black and white bunny is the spitting image of my Islay!
> Poppy & Pippa | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...


Yeah i know :thumbup:
Twins! :lol:


----------

